# BA safety video..



## Capt Lightning (Apr 15, 2019)

If you have flown with BA recently, you may have seen this safety video...   It's worth a watch.

https://www.aircraftinteriorsintern...sh-airways-and-comic-relief-safety-video.html


----------



## oldman (Apr 15, 2019)

Love it. I didn't realize that Michael Caine was still alive and even looking really well. I really enjoyed him and Robert Duvall in the movie, "Secondhand Lions."

Most important part of the video is even though hopefully, ​you will never have to use it, *DO NOT, DO NOT, DO NOT OPEN YOUR LIFE VEST UNTIL YOU HAVE EXITED THE AIRCRAFT. *Otherwise, you may drown while stuck to the ceiling.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 15, 2019)

I sincerely hope that entire thing isn't played on the plane prior to takeoff.    As shown on the link, I find it unprofessional and waaaay longer than necessary!

I recall one particular Southwest flight where the stew was trying to be "cute" and was ad libbing things like "In the event of the loss of cabin pressure, an oxygen mask will drop from the compartment above your head.  Please deposit 25 cents for the first two minutes".  I certainly hope her tenure in the airline industry was brief. 

(I too really enjoyed Second Hand Lions!)


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 15, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> If you have flown with BA recently, you may have seen this safety video...   It's worth a watch.



Yeah. I liked it. Saw it on my UK trip last year, coming out of Chicago. I think it's a good idea. I assume it engages a few more people than the 'standard stuff' does.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 16, 2019)

Tommy, yes it is played on some routes (where the planes have video screens) before take off.  I think you're in a minority as most people seem to like it and  pay attention to it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 16, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> I think you're in a minority as most people seem to like it and  pay attention to it.


In retrospect, you're probably right Capt.  I always half-listened to their spiel - knew it by heart - but generally just wanted to get back to work, sleep, reading, etc.  For those who fly infrequently, this may be a good idea.


----------



## oldman (Apr 16, 2019)

Southwest Airlines safety announcement. (Their too cheap to put videos on their planes.)


----------

